# Bill's 12 Gallon Long - Iwagumi V.2



## billbug68 (Aug 23, 2012)

Hello all! Well, as the title states, I've decided to set up my 12 long as an Iwagumi again. I originally planned on going with a different look, but decided this would be best, as I already had all the materials on hand, just waiting to be used. 

Here is the original attempt...









On my previous setup I was running a Finnex Ray 2, and it was just way too much light. This time around I will be using the Current USA Satellite LED plus. I have to say guys, I LOVE THIS LIGHT! Alright, so lets get down to buisness! 

Equipment: 
• Tank: Mr Aqua 12 gallon long frameless aquarium 
• Filtration: Fluval 106 canister with Cal Aqua Labs lily pipes 
• Heater: Hydor 1/2" inline 200 watts 
• Lighting: Current USA satellite +
• Co2: GLA Atomic V2 paintball regulator, 20oz paintball tanks, NAG hang on diffuser, eBay special drop checker 

Hardscape: 
• Substrate: ADA Aquasoil Amazonia 
• Stones: Seiryu 

Planned Flora: 
• HC or UG carpet, still undecided 

Planned Fauna: 
• 5-6 Otocinculis 
• 16 Neon tetras
• 5+ Amano Shrimp 

Well, I think that's about it for now. I've been messing with the hardscape here and there for a few days now. I believe I'm pretty happy with it at the moment. I'm a little bummed, as I need just a tad bit more substrate. I want to add a small gradual slope to the right front, to compliment the slope going towards the back left. I guess you'll see what I mean once I can order some more aquasoil... Anyways, here's some quick cell phone pics from this morning. Enjoy!


----------



## starfire12 (Aug 13, 2009)

Very nice looking. I would just add some more substrate to the left side. Have you tried to slant both large rocks the same way, I think that would look better.


----------



## billbug68 (Aug 23, 2012)

starfire12 said:


> Very nice looking. I would just add some more substrate to the left side. Have you tried to slant both large rocks the same way, I think that would look better.


Yes, I need to add some more aquasoil, but this is all I have ATM. I'll probably order another bag next week some time. I'm going to add just a little bit to the back left and to the front right. Keep in mind there will be a thick carpet eventually...  that'll add some height as well.

I dunno about the stones, I'm pretty satisfied with it. I kinda like the V shape I created. It may break the some rules of Iwagumi, but I love utilizing negative space.


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

You're on another winner with this one. Subscribed.


----------



## keats (Apr 26, 2013)

Subscribed, bro. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## billbug68 (Aug 23, 2012)

Dantrasy said:


> You're on another winner with this one. Subscribed.


Thanks, D!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

I really like the first one. I'm sure this next one will be good too! Are you just going for one carpet plant? Makes the stone placement incredibly critical.


----------



## billbug68 (Aug 23, 2012)

xmas_one said:


> I really like the first one. I'm sure this next one will be good too! Are you just going for one carpet plant? Makes the stone placement incredibly critical.


Thanks! Yeah, I'm gonna try to stick to my guns this time and not add any background plants. I enjoyed the first scape the most before I added the Blyxa. However, I've already considered AR mini or some sort of colorful rotala in the center of the main rock formation, with some hydrocotyle in front of that to soften the transition... I'm gonna TRY to just keep it carpet only, though... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vermino (Jun 14, 2012)

very nice start.. yeah those finnex produce ALOT of PAR and with a 12 gallon long, it's just overkill haha


----------



## billbug68 (Aug 23, 2012)

Vermino said:


> very nice start.. yeah those finnex produce ALOT of PAR and with a 12 gallon long, it's just overkill haha


Thanks dude! Yeah, I could only run the Ray 2 for 4 hours... Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

Cool Scape! Are you reusing the old AS? If not you could put that under the new AS and use the to create the slope. I usually use pebbles in a net bag to create slopes. It's cheaper than AS and holds the slope longer. But having another bag of AS is always good too. if you have extra AS you could always use it for another tank(or an excuse to get another tank).


----------



## billbug68 (Aug 23, 2012)

Kai808 said:


> Cool Scape! Are you reusing the old AS? If not you could put that under the new AS and use the to create the slope. I usually use pebbles in a net bag to create slopes. It's cheaper than AS and holds the slope longer. But having another bag of AS is always good too. if you have extra AS you could always use it for another tank(or an excuse to get another tank).


Thanks! Unfortunately, this is all the AS I have at the moment. I need to order another bag. I'm also in the process of setting up a 20g grow out tank as well.

Thanks for the tip on building up the slopes, placing the pebbles in mesh bags is a great idea to keep it from mixing in with the AS. I may try that in the future! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billbug68 (Aug 23, 2012)

And...... Round 2!


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Sick.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

Saw your post on Aquarium Advice forum. I really like your 2nd hardscape layout. Will you be doing DSM? Good luck. :bounce:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billbug68 (Aug 23, 2012)

Yeah, I've got this build on 3 forums... Lol

I might have to dry start, only because the filter for this tank is running on another tank that I still need to get a filter for, and plants will be here next week.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## billbug68 (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

Looked earlier in your thread and you posted that your going to use a Fluval 106 on this tank. Don't really have any experience with Hagen products (I'm a Ehiem pimp haha) but comparing the Fluval 6 line w/ the Ehiem Classic line, I think the 106 might be a little underpowered for such a long tank. The Ehiem 2213 is what I've researched as the canister of choice for this tank and the equivalent for the Fluval is 206. How will you lily pipes be set up?
:bounce:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billbug68 (Aug 23, 2012)

I've used the 106 on this before and it's perfect, anything more and it'll blow the substrate around or rip up the HC. The pipes are both on the right side. You can see in the pic of the first scape I did in this tank.


----------



## parrottbay (May 14, 2012)

Hey brother, I hope you remember me from the Aquarium Advice forum. I am never on there anymore due to being back from deployment! I hope all is well and I subscribing to this thread now to keep up! 

PS go UG to mix it up a little and since you already did the HC...


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

billbug68 said:


> I've used the 106 on this before and it's perfect, anything more and it'll blow the substrate around or rip up the HC. The pipes are both on the right side. You can see in the pic of the first scape I did in this tank.


Good to know. I'm still going thru my DSM period so, haven't even turned on my canister yet. Luckily, I can throttle down the flow on my 2213 so it doesn't disturb the scape when I flood. My set-up has both pipes (Cal Aqua nanos) on the same side too so knowing you were successful with that layout is comforting. The tank carpet will be using HC exclussively but may add patches of UG down the line. May be something you might want to try. Hope you enjoy your tank as much as I enjoy mine. :bounce:


----------



## willzy (Aug 28, 2011)

Nice hardscape, this should turn out good. Your previous scape was very nice as well.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

What ya'll do in such little space is awesome. As I'm lease locked to ten gallon or less, I've tried to get smaller types of 
plants growing so my tank will be/look in a better size perspective. My issue is that I really don't want "fantastic" plant
growth. So no Co2($) but regular Excel(at manufacturers suggested doses, not higher)and Leaf Zone/Pride/Sea Chem Flourite
and API Pure Laterite mixed substrate. And I grossly overkilled the lights by buying an Odyssea T5 dual bulb fixture.
Watching this and other similar threads to learn more about all this...thank you.


----------



## billbug68 (Aug 23, 2012)

Okay, bout to start work right now but I'm gonna try to start replying to all these comments I woke up to!



parrottbay said:


> Hey brother, I hope you remember me from the Aquarium Advice forum. I am never on there anymore due to being back from deployment! I hope all is well and I subscribing to this thread now to keep up!
> 
> PS go UG to mix it up a little and since you already did the HC...


Of course I remember you bro! I hope all is well! Yeah, I'm considering UG but I'm only receiving a small portion. Plus, the last tank I saw with it had some gnarly lookin roots and runners in the substrate against the front glass. Kinda looked weird, and I'm all OCD about stuff like that. Well see.

Glad to have you here, brother, and happy Veterans Day!




BeastMaster said:


> Good to know. I'm still going thru my DSM period so, haven't even turned on my canister yet. Luckily, I can throttle down the flow on my 2213 so it doesn't disturb the scape when I flood. My set-up has both pipes (Cal Aqua nanos) on the same side too so knowing you were successful with that layout is comforting. The tank carpet will be using HC exclussively but may add patches of UG down the line. May be something you might want to try. Hope you enjoy your tank as much as I enjoy mine. :bounce:


I feel that a jet pipe would do this tank better than the standard lily pipes that kind of send the flow down at an angle, rather than straight across the tank like a jet pipe would. I honestly liked the flow better with the stock fluval in and outs, but the lily pipes look so much better!  The circulation in the last setup was obviously greatly reduces once I added all the blyxa, which is one of the reasons I'll be trying to stick with carpet only this time around.


----------



## billbug68 (Aug 23, 2012)

willzy said:


> Nice hardscape, this should turn out good. Your previous scape was very nice as well.


Thank you! I appreciate the kind words.



Raymond S. said:


> What ya'll do in such little space is awesome. As I'm lease locked to ten gallon or less, I've tried to get smaller types of
> plants growing so my tank will be/look in a better size perspective. My issue is that I really don't want "fantastic" plant
> growth. So no Co2($) but regular Excel(at manufacturers suggested doses, not higher)and Leaf Zone/Pride/Sea Chem Flourite
> and API Pure Laterite mixed substrate. And I grossly overkilled the lights by buying an Odyssea T5 dual bulb fixture.
> Watching this and other similar threads to learn more about all this...thank you.


Thanks dude! I hope you find your way with your tank, good luck!


----------



## billbug68 (Aug 23, 2012)

Hardscape finalized:


----------



## John Simpson (Mar 14, 2013)

awesome work!


----------



## billbug68 (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks, John.


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

Superb ... from every angle. great job!


----------



## billbug68 (Aug 23, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## billbug68 (Aug 23, 2012)

Decided to go with HC again. 

I like the idea of HC with some hairgrass patches around the stones. This is something I wanted to do with the last scape, but went another direction.

So, Friday night became dry start night. This is my first attempt at a dry start, so tips and tricks are welcome, and greatly appreciated.


----------



## willzy (Aug 28, 2011)

My tip is to flood it 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## billbug68 (Aug 23, 2012)

willzy said:


> My tip is to flood it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I wish I could! 

The filter and heater for this tank are in use on another tank ATM... Once I pick up equipment for that tank, this one will get flooded. I'm not a big dry start fan.


----------



## tenzero1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Personally, I like to do dry starts. I think that you can establish a root network that holds tighter when flooded. When I dry start I cover my tank in saran wrap then tape 3 sides of the tank down air tight. I leave one end open to do my occasional misting, however, on your tank you may need both ends open due to the length. Also, once my HC starts to grow well I trim it and spread the trimmings out to increase the spread rate.

The layout looks great! Good Luck!


----------



## manzpants92 (Dec 6, 2012)

your carpet seems to be doing really well, nice work


----------



## billbug68 (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks guys.

I have the back taped, as the saran wrap wouldn't stick to the background I have on the tank. The rest is just clinging tightly to the glass.

I've been airing it out daily, along with a light mist.

So far so good.

As far as why I don't like dry starts, it seemed that everyone I know who did one, ended up with a massive algae bloom after flooding. Even when cranking co2. I'm hoping to avoid this... Haha

I'm sure it does help establish a good root system, though. So far visible growth up top seems to be very minimal. I've also noticed towards the end of the photoperiod, the HC looks a little sad. In the morning, however, everything looks green and perky. Go figure. I took four plugs from the tank and am growing them emersed in some tupperware. I'll probably use some of that, if it grows, to continue filling in the gaps throughout the dry start.

IT IS kinda nice not worrying about algae or dosing ferts for a while. 

I still need to add some DHG in random places around/behind the stones for a natural mixed carpet feel.

Thanks again for the comments and suggestions. I'll keep the updates coming!


----------



## billbug68 (Aug 23, 2012)

Not a whole lot going on, but there is some noticeable growth. 

The HC had some recovery to do. It had spent a little too much time in shipping due to a holiday, then sat around for another day or so before I floated it in a breeder box in another tank for a day or so, then made it here... It's doing well now, though. 

Top pic is day 1, bottom is day 10.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

First, very glad you didn't choose the 1st scape. It wasn't bad but what you choose is amazing. I liked your last tank, this should look a lot better with taller rocks. Looking forward to this.


----------



## billbug68 (Aug 23, 2012)

talontsiawd said:


> First, very glad you didn't choose the 1st scape. It wasn't bad but what you choose is amazing. I liked your last tank, this should look a lot better with taller rocks. Looking forward to this.


Thanks dude. I'm glad I was kinda pushed to have another go at the layout by someone on the SCAPE forum. I liked the first layout, but I LOVE this one. This one seems to give the stones a stronger presence. It's gonna look nice, simple, and clean. Just what I was aiming for.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm curious, how much aqua soil you used in this scape?


----------



## billbug68 (Aug 23, 2012)

tylergvolk said:


> I'm curious, how much aqua soil you used in this scape?



It's a full 9L bag. Maybe just a little bit more.


----------



## billbug68 (Aug 23, 2012)

Also, here's a progression pic of about a months worth of DSM... Not as much growth as I would like to see, but it's still doing well.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

It's gunna explode in the next month. Keep us updated. Good shots of the growth


----------



## billbug68 (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks! I hope so, I've started to see some leaves yellow and die. I was bad for a few days, though, about airing out the tank and misting...


----------



## Thatshrimpguy (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm going to be doing the exact thing here with my 12g long, satellite led and hc Cuba before the New Years, so I'm gonna follow this thread closely  


You have growth which is awesome! I thought though that after a month there would be more progress, did you just heavily mist or is there some water in the tank?


----------



## billbug68 (Aug 23, 2012)

Well, I filled the bottom until it was just bellow the lowest point in the substrate. I've been airing it out for about 5 minutes a day, misting, then resealing it.

There's actually very dense growth in each plug, it's just not spreading out far.


----------



## II Knucklez II (Oct 31, 2011)

awesome set up!!! btw what was the plant you had in the back of the first set up?


----------



## billbug68 (Aug 23, 2012)

II Knucklez II said:


> awesome set up!!! btw what was the plant you had in the back of the first set up?



Thanks dude. That was Blyxa Japonica.


----------



## II Knucklez II (Oct 31, 2011)

billbug68 said:


> Thanks dude. That was Blyxa Japonica.


Thanks!

Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk


----------



## billbug68 (Aug 23, 2012)

So, I need some help. Die off is getting worse. Anybody have any ideas why the leaves would be turning yellow?


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

billbug68 said:


> So, I need some help. Die off is getting worse. Anybody have any ideas why the leaves would be turning yellow?


I'm working on my first HC dry start so I'm curious about the best strategy as well. I've read several different opinions on how often to mist, whether to leave part of the top uncovered, and whether or not to fully saturate the substrate. 

Great looking scape with great equipment. I'll be following to see how things progress and let you know what works best for me. Thanks for posting bill.


----------



## billbug68 (Aug 23, 2012)

Hyzer said:


> I'm working on my first HC dry start so I'm curious about the best strategy as well. I've read several different opinions on how often to mist, whether to leave part of the top uncovered, and whether or not to fully saturate the substrate.
> 
> 
> 
> Great looking scape with great equipment. I'll be following to see how things progress and let you know what works best for me. Thanks for posting bill.



So how will you be going about your dry start?


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

billbug68 said:


> So how will you be going about your dry start?


An 8 gallon Fluval EBI with some well cycled substrate that came with the tank. I sloped it up a bit towards some driftwood in the center. The HC is planted from the swamp zone (water almost to the top of the substrate) near the side glass to the driest point on the top of my slope. Maybe a dozen very small bundles an inch or so apart.

The top is covered with plastic wrap tightly everywhere except where the light fixture attaches- it's kinda loose in that 2 inch section on the back pane. Some people say a bit of air transfer is good but I don't know. I put some tank water from my EI-ish dosed 40 gallon in a spray bottle and have sprayed it a couple times in the last week.

I have the stock compact fluorescent fixture running from noon to midnight with some indirect natural light from the window a couple feet away.

Have you seen the die-off with daily misting and airing out? Do you think you have it tightly sealed the rest of the time?


----------



## billbug68 (Aug 23, 2012)

I didn't really see any die off until I missed a few days of misting and airing it out. I saw die off of the original stuff I planted, but I just figured it was making its transition. This is the first time I've seen new growth die. The cling wrap is sealed pretty tight all the way around. I also added a little bit of flourish comp to my spray bottle recently, so I'm not sure if it's that or from those few days I missed. Thought maybe the ferts were perhaps burning it or something. Not really sure what the deal is. I've seen articles where people say to just seal it good and leave it be with the "occasional" mist... So I'm not really sure what I should be doing! :/


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

billbug68 said:


> I didn't really see any die off until I missed a few days of misting and airing it out. I saw die off of the original stuff I planted, but I just figured it was making its transition. This is the first time I've seen new growth die. The cling wrap is sealed pretty tight all the way around. I also added a little bit of flourish comp to my spray bottle recently, so I'm not sure if it's that or from those few days I missed. Thought maybe the ferts were perhaps burning it or something. Not really sure what the deal is. I've seen articles where people say to just seal it good and leave it be with the "occasional" mist... So I'm not really sure what I should be doing! :/


Maybe the daily misting made the HC adapt to a certain moisture level, closer to submersed growth. It may be having trouble transitioning to just humid emersed growth. Again, I know little about the DSM or plant biology in general, so this is just a guess.

I'll try my semi-tight seal with weekly misting and let you know how it goes. This is the easiest way to start a carpet from what I understand. We are probably making this more complicated than it needs to be. Maybe some more experienced members will chime in.


----------



## parrottbay (May 14, 2012)

I am growing my HC submerged just fine


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

parrottbay said:


> I am growing my HC submerged just fine


Haha. I have some growing decently in another tank at the moment as well. I'm trying to grow as much as I can as quickly as possible and from what I understand this is the easiest method.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

billbug68 said:


> I didn't really see any die off until I missed a few days of misting and airing it out. I saw die off of the original stuff I planted, but I just figured it was making its transition. This is the first time I've seen new growth die. The cling wrap is sealed pretty tight all the way around. I also added a little bit of flourish comp to my spray bottle recently, so I'm not sure if it's that or from those few days I missed. Thought maybe the ferts were perhaps burning it or something. Not really sure what the deal is. I've seen articles where people say to just seal it good and leave it be with the "occasional" mist... So I'm not really sure what I should be doing! :/


Found this from an old thread on Mr. Barr's site:


> I used tank water to mist plants, generally PMDD and other ferts are too rich and can burn plants.
> 
> Go less and use more frequently.
> 
> ...


So maybe just lighter mistings with tank water instead of your Flourish formula?


----------



## Thatshrimpguy (Aug 16, 2013)

Any new progress?


----------



## billbug68 (Aug 23, 2012)

Thatshrimpguy said:


> Any new progress?



Looks about the same as last pictured. I had to pick up a new spray bottle, as the one I had was pretty much broken. I'm able to get a better mist now out of the new spray bottle, so we'll see how things go over the next coming weeks. I'm actually thinking of canceling this build and focusing on my nano reef build instead... I can't decide if I want to use the 12 long for the nano reef or an 11 gallon aquatop cube... Once the nano reef is set up how I like it, I want to start putting things together for a 125g planted... I could always keep this tank running with this scape, but I'm trying to be realistic about the number of tanks I can maintain... Decisions decisions.....


----------



## parrottbay (May 14, 2012)

Thanks, best of luck with this tank again  I am subscribed btw  I hope my 60P turns out as good as your tanks 


billbug68 said:


> Okay, bout to start work right now but I'm gonna try to start replying to all these comments I woke up to!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## billbug68 (Aug 23, 2012)

DSM was not going well, so I decided to fill... Already seeing new growth, I feel much better now about the tank now.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

That is a great looking scape. Sorry the DSM didn't work out but I'm glad you decided to stay over on the planted side.


----------



## billbug68 (Aug 23, 2012)

Haha, thanks!


----------



## parrottbay (May 14, 2012)

Bill, how's the hc going? Is your rocks turning green? Mine are, curious to see what I'm doing wrong... Maybe light to low?


----------



## billbug68 (Aug 23, 2012)

parrottbay said:


> Bill, how's the hc going? Is your rocks turning green? Mine are, curious to see what I'm doing wrong... Maybe light to low?



The HC is doing much better since I decided to fill. Thanks for asking. No green on the stones yet, but I'm sure I'll get hit eventually. I'm getting a lot in another tank, though. It's something that is just pretty much gonna happen, man. Just scrub them with a tooth brush before your water changes. That's what I do. How are you dosing? What's your phosphate at? Nerite snails like to munch on the green stuff.


----------



## parrottbay (May 14, 2012)

Couldn't tell you, I don't know how to measure anything. I just dose and water change weekly. I've not had luck with nerites or amanos with co2


----------



## billbug68 (Aug 23, 2012)

You dosing standard pps pro?


----------



## parrottbay (May 14, 2012)

E I method


----------



## billbug68 (Aug 23, 2012)

How long are you running your lights?


----------



## parrottbay (May 14, 2012)

I'll check... I think they were way to close though...


----------



## parrottbay (May 14, 2012)

I just checked into it... Eleven hours, wow didn't notice it was on that long. Changing it to seven now. Thanks definitely thought the timer ran differently because I never checked on the amount of buttons and thought they were half hours versus hours, oops


----------



## billbug68 (Aug 23, 2012)

Wow, 11 hours might have been your problem. I might even cut it down to 6 hours for a while, till you can get it under control. What fixture are you running?


----------



## parrottbay (May 14, 2012)

Archaea 13W Power Compact Light Fixture. I think that was or in the future would have been.


----------



## billbug68 (Aug 23, 2012)

Week 1 Update:



I'm much happier now that the tank is up and running. Sorry guys, I'm just not a DSM guy... Never really was a fan of it, and I only did it because I had to. Growth is much faster, now. I'm getting quite excited to have a nice carpet again.

Since the filter had been establish for well over a year, the tank cycled in a matter of days. I did daily water changes to keep everything safe for the neons and otos, of course.

So, I have something that I need help with... An ID and treatment would be helpful... I've yet to see this before, and it's growing on the substrate in a few spots...



I've spot treated it with excel several times to no avail. Haven't tried hydrogen peroxide yet, but I have plenty... I guess that's my next plan of attack. I actually even half dosed some algaefix today, to see if it would make any difference. I'm trying to stay on top of any algae issues in this tank, before they get out of hand. Anyways, if anyone could tell me what this might be, I'd appreciate it! Thanks for reading!


----------



## minority (Nov 18, 2013)

I've been meaning to ask for a while: what plants have you got in the background of your original 12g long attempt (green, long leaves, left and right)?

Your original attempt inspired me to get a 12g long.. it's taken a while to get a hold of all the equipment, but I just set it up, 4 days and counting now - I'll have to set up my own tank journal here at some point. And a funny thing... I just noticed really fine algae growing from some plants in mine today. Hope you figure yours out!


----------



## billbug68 (Aug 23, 2012)

minority said:


> I've been meaning to ask for a while: what plants have you got in the background of your original 12g long attempt (green, long leaves, left and right)?
> 
> 
> 
> Your original attempt inspired me to get a 12g long.. it's taken a while to get a hold of all the equipment, but I just set it up, 4 days and counting now - I'll have to set up my own tank journal here at some point. And a funny thing... I just noticed really fine algae growing from some plants in mine today. Hope you figure yours out!



That was Blyxa Japonica.


----------



## billbug68 (Aug 23, 2012)

Week 4 Update:

The tank is doing really well for the most part. I'm having a few minor algae issues, but I kind of expected that by starting out with such a small amount of plant mass. Since I had to put my live stock back in the tank after flooding, I wasn't able to pump co2 as much as I would have like to. In turn, all of the immersed growth has slowly died off and has been replaced by new submersed growth.

Here are a few problem areas. It looks like I have some brown and green hair algae. 





I tried spot treating with excel and h2o2, but it doesn't seem to be working well from me this time around. 

So I decided to pick up some Amano shrimp to help me keep the tank clean, and, well, they look cool too!  I added five of them.



And here's another that managed to hoard a piece of flake from the neons. 





The Otocinclus have taken to hiding between these two stones during the day. 



I think that's pretty much it, other than the updated FTS, so here ya go!


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

how often are you doing water changes? if you filled it up few weeks ago, i'd probably think the tank's not done cycling yet? ime, i had similiar type of algae like you do right now with h.c. and more water changes definitely helped me. 

as for the leggy stringy h.c. look. i haven't gotten that completely solved. maybe yours will be different once it's fully filled in, but when mine did fill in.. it wasn't the tight uniformed, about the same sized leaves. 

regardless. i love the scape. don't give up!!! h.c. i realized for me at least, required persistence. hehe


----------



## billbug68 (Aug 23, 2012)

gnod said:


> how often are you doing water changes? if you filled it up few weeks ago, i'd probably think the tank's not done cycling yet? ime, i had similiar type of algae like you do right now with h.c. and more water changes definitely helped me.
> 
> as for the leggy stringy h.c. look. i haven't gotten that completely solved. maybe yours will be different once it's fully filled in, but when mine did fill in.. it wasn't the tight uniformed, about the same sized leaves.
> 
> regardless. i love the scape. don't give up!!! h.c. i realized for me at least, required persistence. hehe



Typically, I do weekly 40-50% water changes. However, I did get busy and missed last weeks maintenance, so that very well could have been part of the problem.

The filter has been up and running for over a year. I kept it running on another tank while this tank was down. This tank actually cycled in less than a week.

The HC doesn't seem like it's going to be leggy. I think it just took some time to adjusted to submersed growth, and now it's starting to grow like crazy. Here's an example of a patch that is filling in well... I think it's a nice testament to just how great the Sat + is for this tank...



With HC, the carpet gets more thick and tight after a few trims.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

First off, your hardscape is awesome. Hardscaping is always a challenge for me. You did a great job.

Secondly, I've found with DSM that less is more! Less water, less spraying, less uncovering. I basically fill to below the substrate and air out/spray once a week. That's it. Nothing else, but patience. 

I hope you keep this tank going and keep us updated. Your tank looks great!


----------



## billbug68 (Aug 23, 2012)

tylergvolk said:


> First off, your hardscape is awesome. Hardscaping is always a challenge for me. You did a great job.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well thank you. Sorry I don't usually update on here. I've made a couple tweaks to the hardscape and added some DHG around and behind the stones. The HC has completely filled in and I have already had to trim it down twice. I was waiting until the DHG filled in to post some more pictures, but I might go ahead and snap a few pics this evening.

Honestly, I'm kind of already over it... Getting a little bored with it. I just read through toms "bucket o mud" thread and it has inspired me to head in a more natural wild looking direction. I was already considering a rescape utilizing some branch wood, and his thread just solidified my feelings. I still, will try to let this completely grow out and get some high quality photos of the final result before breaking it down.

Thanks for the kind words and interest.


----------



## billbug68 (Aug 23, 2012)

Just waiting for the DHG to fill in now. For supposedly being e. acicularis, it's curling over more than I thought it would.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Man... tank looks immaculate, bro! You keep this well manicured. Must be one of the advantages to having OCD?


----------



## billbug68 (Aug 23, 2012)

Haha, tank is actually dirty IMO... I'm behind on my maintenance!


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Which setting do you keep your Satellite+ on?


----------



## billbug68 (Aug 23, 2012)

Whites red and blue all the way up.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

What was your photoperiod in the beginning? Now?


----------



## billbug68 (Aug 23, 2012)

Its been 6.5 the entire time it's been flooded, I believe.


----------

